# Millk jugs for latte art



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm finally getting some latte art that is reasonably presentable, but looking at some of the professionals on youTube got me wondering. Is my milk jug effecting the quality of my latte art?

This guy has a very distinctive spout on his jug if you have a look:






My milk jug is this one purchased from amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Craft-Stainless-Steel-600ml/dp/B0001IWWKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365757969&sr=8-1&keywords=milk+jug

What do you recon, should I upgrade or am I just blaming my tools?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The jug makes a difference, believe me! I think many people use the Motta Milk Foaming jugs which can be found here for a very reasonable price

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/coffee-barista-motta-barista-tools/cat_389.html


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i use a 12oz rattleware... its superb. i see many coffee shops use them too (in 12 and 20oz variant)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Motta Europa jugs get my vote. Very solid and well made - decent price too from Cream Supplies.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Your milk jug should be fine. It is more technique than the jug. Providing the lip is defined you'll be able to pour latte art with practice.


----------



## Jimjam11 (Apr 12, 2013)

shrink said:


> i use a 12oz rattleware... its superb. i see many coffee shops use them too (in 12 and 20oz variant)


Me too. I found this gives much more control. Until my wife wants a latte too big for the small jug!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

12oz rattleware here


----------

